# Rank Amateur



## watsup (Aug 27, 2010)

I am a rank amateur at photography and I am hoping that someone could answer some basic questions for me.  I bought a (cheap?) ViviCam 7022 to take photos in an upcoming trip.  
First question: I want to take between 300 and 400 photos at a "normal" image resolution.  I presently have a 2GB memory card in my camera.  Is that enough memory, or do I need more?  What if I increase the image resolution to a higher level.  How much memory would I need then?
Second question: I want to take some pictures from a moving train through glass windows.  There is apparently no way to change the lens speed on the camera.  Any suggestions for trying to get the best pictures possible?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 27, 2010)

To figure out how many pictures you can fit on the memory card, take a couple of pictures, and then transfer them to your hard drive. Find the average size of those pictures. Then take the real size of the memory card (while your card is advertised as 2gb, its most likely around 1.8gb) and divide it by that average. This should give you a fairly good idea of how many pictures that card can hold.

As for shooting from a moving train, try setting the camera in sports mode, if it has something like that. 

Its a fairly inexpensive point and shoot so you can't expect much from it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2010)

Be sure and read your camera's users manual several times.

Be sure and read your camera's users manual several times.

Be sure and read your camera's users manual several times.

Be sure and read your camera's users manual several times.

It's a 7 MP camera and JPEG's will be about 2 MB in size, if you opt for the highest quality, Fine.

So, 2 GB is 2,000 MB so 2,000 divided by 2 MB = 1000 photos. Your 2 GB card will hold *about* 1000 photos. I'd bet the LCD display on the camera will also tell you about how many more photos you can take before the card will be full. 

The exact size of an image file is determined by the content of the image. A photo of a stark white wall, will be a smaller image file than a photo of a forest and a cloudy sky.

Oh, and lastly - Be sure and read your camera's users manual several times. :thumbup:


----------



## watsup (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanx for that info.  It turns out that one pic from my camera is indeed about 1 MB, so I think I will turn up the resolution to the highest level and should still have plenty of room on m 2GB card if I read you both correctly.  
One more question: does a higher resolution use up the battery more quickly?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 31, 2010)

changed my mind.


----------

